# Would you buy an F30 (next gen 3 series) if it looked like this?



## Fattrain (Feb 8, 2010)

EwwWWWWww.... I dont think i like it.... 

At least not from that pic alone


----------



## E46 323iBeamers (Jan 29, 2010)

What a fine piece of craftmanship of elegant beauty this F30 is!!! Ill definitely buy this when it arrives @ MCKENNA BMW, NORWALK!!!


----------



## connervg (Mar 21, 2010)

thats ugly dood. tiny little squinty eye headlights


----------



## dvil9 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Not blowing me away!*

Then again how could they improve a the E90? :drive:
Cheers!


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

*Not that bad....*

I like the way these renderings look. They were made in 2008 so I'm sure the look has changed a bit.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...l=en&sa=X&rlz=1T4RNWE_enUS320US320&tbs=isch:1


----------



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

im not feelin the headlights... otherwise i love it


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## Frzdrdhppy (Mar 17, 2007)

*No Like...*

If the next generation 3 is going to look like that, I'll plan on keeping the 2011 I'm ordering. That "concept" looks like a Bimmer got impregnated by a Ford Mustang and had a bastid child!


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm not worried - magazine renderings are historically WAY off. Remember some of the renderings for the "4-series"? I expect the F30 to look like a scaled down F10, which is a good thing.


----------



## Engine66 (Feb 2, 2010)

E46 323iBeamers said:


> What a fine piece of craftmanship of elegant beauty this F30 is!!! Ill definitely buy this when it arrives @ MCKENNA BMW, NORWALK!!!


MCKENNA will be more than happy to sell this Lexus looking thing at their usually steep, well-over invoice price. :thumbup:


----------



## IAS (Dec 24, 2009)

i am not sure about styling, headlamps are tiny, I am planning to get one 2013.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

blt said:


> i like it.


+1


----------

